
Stock Jump – a ski-jumping game with real stock data - rathel
http://stockjump.sos.gd/
======
bdcravens
It looks like to get the best jump, you need something with a ton of
volatility along the way (to build up speed), and then with a sharp drop off
toward the end so you fly off the edge instead of ride the slope down.

Not surprisingly, BTC has beaten everything else I've tried.

~~~
pottertheotter
I don't think you want a sharp drop off at the end, but a sharp incline. Build
up speed and then shoot up into the air. WMT is the best for me so far. 230+
every time.

~~~
tieze
I think only the sharp decline to build up speed counts. Allegion PLC has just
that:
[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=ALLEN.MX&currency=MXN&name=A...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=ALLEN.MX&currency=MXN&name=Allegion%20PLC)

Just jump on the flat at the end gets me over 700.

~~~
kick
[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=AKEN.MX&currency=MXN&name=Ar...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=AKEN.MX&currency=MXN&name=Arkema%20SA)

763.84m

No decline, no turbulence, an entirely flat line the entire time.

Weirdly, this one, unlike every other one I've tried, runs at a crawl.

~~~
kick
Here's a fun glitched one; exactly 11 meters regardless of what you do; you
don't get to jump, and the line itself is incredibly thick:

[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=SPYG.MX&currency=MXN&name=SP...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=SPYG.MX&currency=MXN&name=SPDR%20Portfolio%20S&P%20500%20Growth%20ETF)

~~~
kick
-3.18m

[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=UUP.MX&currency=MXN&name=Inv...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=UUP.MX&currency=MXN&name=Invesco%20DB%20US%20Dollar%20Index%20Bullish%20Fund)

~~~
seba_dos1
This one can get you -4.75m:

[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?crypto=&symbol=BINANCE%3ADOGEUSDT&c...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?crypto=&symbol=BINANCE%3ADOGEUSDT&currency=USD&name=Binance+DOGE)

(basically, the whole chart is under 1 USD and it gets rounded to 0)

~~~
kick
Nice find!

------
anonu
For a moment I got excited and thought this was going to be something like
SkiFree.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkiFree](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkiFree)

~~~
antoineMoPa
Thank you for this link. I extracted some very important info from that: you
can play Ski Free online on the Internet Archive [42]!

[42]
[https://archive.org/details/win3_SKIFREE](https://archive.org/details/win3_SKIFREE)

------
quickthrower2
First link to a web game in my life that .... works on mobile! Well done.

------
leeoniya
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRLlqEvOT8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRLlqEvOT8)

------
nickysielicki
LOL. Funny idea, excellent execution. Thanks for a laugh, I needed that.

~~~
sova
flawless execution of this incredible idea!

~~~
H8crilA
kudos to everyone involved!

------
lerie1982
300+

[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=ABX.BA&currency=ARS&name=BAR...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=ABX.BA&currency=ARS&name=BARRICK%20GOLD%20Co/SH)

~~~
scribu
393:
[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=000060.KS&currency=KRW&name=...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=000060.KS&currency=KRW&name=Meritz%20Fire%20&%20Marine%20Insurance%20Co%20Ltd)

~~~
Keloo
400.45 :P that's a nice one

~~~
big_chungus
407.32 this is the best I've seen. The guy who made it got 461, though, so I
think he's got the high score. I did get 438.34 on this:
[http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=035420.KS&currency=KRW&name=...](http://stockjump.sos.gd/?symbol=035420.KS&currency=KRW&name=Naver%20Corp)

Seems that S. Koren stocks have spiked in just the right way for optimal
jumping.

------
roywiggins
Ha, back in 2008 I did this with the Dow, but by hand, in Line Rider. I think
I've got it recorded somewhere.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
Man, I spent so many hours drawing in line rider... Shame I couldn't save the
runs properly.

------
s_r_n
They need to hide the cliffs and hills that are in front of the skier to make
it realistic :)

------
rathel
Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/Sosowski/status/1241448735374221313](https://twitter.com/Sosowski/status/1241448735374221313)

disclaimer: I am not the author of this game ;)

------
Mathnerd314
The only control is the mouse button, AFAICT.

------
cryptica
A lot of cryptocurrency altcoins are completely flat.

5 years ago, I was sure that cryptocurrency was a bubble and I would never
have imagined that cryptocurrencies would be a safer investment than stocks in
a bull market, let alone during a bear market.

Banks are printing too much money and it's been used inefficiently. The fact
that cryptocurrencies have been able to grow and then hold value for so long
is proof of that. The message is clear: Popular assets which have global
exposure to investors are somehow getting free money from the Fed. The free
money will give value to anything. If it's an asset and investors all around
the world can invest in it, they will invest in it and the price will keep
going up; no matter what fundamentals are behind it. This is the reality of
our global fiat economy. Cryptocurrencies are backed by nothing but they will
keep going up simply because the popular ones are in limited supply (and the
slots to be a 'popular cryptocurrency' are themselves limited).

Large corporations and other high-exposure financial assets don't make a
profit from their business activities (that's just a pretext), they make a
profit by being a conduit through which money enters the system and 'trickles
down' through the rest of the economy. Their actual main line of business is
being a financial conduit for the Fed by creating jobs and hiring contractors.

Advertising is not as valuable as it is made out to be (even targeted
advertising). It's just were all the surplus fiat money which businesses don't
know what to do with ends up going. Advertising is valuable for the same
reason why crypto is valuable; because money is constantly losing value and no
one wants to hold any surplus.

~~~
seba_dos1
That's because the game rounds the values to 1 USD, so for altcoins that stay
way below 1 USD all the time all values get rounded to zero, resulting in a
flat shape.

------
longtermd
How are the stock charts derived? Is this 1 day, 1 week, 1 year, ... chart?

------
plastic_teeth
In few months most of the tracks in this game will become much more
challenging (if there will be economic crisis after the coronavirus vanish).

------
smabie
It's really funny with BLUE APRON HOLDINGS INCA.

------
sgroppino
Love it. Do you have the record or max theoretical distance for each
challenge?

------
runawaybottle
/r/wallstreetbets would like to have a word with you.

------
selimthegrim
Is the Abominable Snowman WeWork?

------
gregkerzhner
This made my day.

------
bvandewalle
good concept, but no HTTPS, seriously?

~~~
wetmore
There are better ways to phrase your sentiment.

